
Why Boeing decided not to tell airlines a safety alert on Max didn’t work - polskibus
https://qz.com/1612370/why-boeing-decided-not-to-tell-airlines-a-safety-alert-on-max-didnt-work/
======
godson_drafty
But if they put in a warning light, then they would have had to add an item to
the emergency checklist for what to do when the warning light came on. This
would entail explaining about MCAS. Which would have led to discussing how a
single AOA sensor could control the horizontal stabilizer of the plane.

